# Getting the Emirates ID



## LordMarks (May 1, 2015)

Hi all, I am back to Dubai after 2012 and apparently my Emirates ID got cancelled and I need to reapply. Nowadays most of the service centers have closed and I went twice to Al Quoz Mall and in Karama where I face a queue of more than 1000 people. I went there 8AM and 7AM next day with my EU passport and all but they keep telling me "come back tomorrow" etc.

My company insists that's the only way but I am not sure this is doable. Is it because of Ramadan? Also, I was wondering how is it possible that I am the only one "not worker"(no derogatory term) there.

Do I miss some part of the process?

Thanks in advance people, I am baffled


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

have you called them? Service Centers - Emirates ID Centers - Emirates Identity Authority
Since they have your biometrics already I would think that you don't have to go personally (but not sure). 
They have a live chat as well


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

The clue is where you went: Al Quoz and Karama. Of course you're going to be faced with thousands of labourers.

There's an Emirates ID centre in Al Barsha on Hessa Street in Al Barsha, on the same side as Saudi German Hospital (towards Dubailand and near the petrol station). 

My last Emirates ID from Dubai was done at Rashidiya service center, which was basically a kiosk in the little mall in Rashidiya. It was painless. Never needed to wait. 

Full list of locations below:

Service Centers - Emirates ID Centers - Emirates Identity Authority



LordMarks said:


> Hi all, I am back to Dubai after 2012 and apparently my Emirates ID got cancelled and I need to reapply. Nowadays most of the service centers have closed and I went twice to Al Quoz Mall and in Karama where I face a queue of more than 1000 people. I went there 8AM and 7AM next day with my EU passport and all but they keep telling me "come back tomorrow" etc.
> 
> My company insists that's the only way but I am not sure this is doable. Is it because of Ramadan? Also, I was wondering how is it possible that I am the only one "not worker"(no derogatory term) there.
> 
> ...


----------



## LordMarks (May 1, 2015)

Thanks for your responses. I will give a try to Rashidya although they serve mostly GCC nationals. Al Barsha (next to Saudi German Hospital) was a failure. They told me they don't do bio-metrics there!


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

LordMarks said:


> Thanks for your responses. I will give a try to Rashidya although they serve mostly GCC nationals. Al Barsha (next to Saudi German Hospital) was a failure. They told me they don't do bio-metrics there!


But are you sure you even need to be there in person if they already have your biometrics?

Last time I renewed (which also included change of visa) I just had to fill up a form, give my photograph, and give it to an authorised typing center.


----------



## LordMarks (May 1, 2015)

Well my current company is a well known brand in the region and I was also shocked that I have to go through this process by myself as this would most probably apply to the newcomers.

Only thing I can think of is that somehow they lost my bio-metric data and I need to re-do the process (or since they cancelled my visa back in 2012, they cancelled the ID as well?)

I will wear my best smile and fingers crossed. They informed me over the phone about a VIP process that takes only a day and costs 1000aed!


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

May be a daft question - but I presume you do have a new residency and a new work permit as you don't mention having anything with you other than your EU passport?


----------



## LordMarks (May 1, 2015)

Thanks for the question, no daft at all. I have the work permit ready, blood test done and residency visa is currently on hold due to the Emirates ID issue. Apparently in order to get my passport stamped with the UAE visa this Odyssey is needed (not sure if that was the process last time).


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

I thought it was Residency first an the EID follows - thats the way it was for me and for subsequent renewals ?

Not sure how Resindency is held up by EID as EID comes after it ?


----------



## LordMarks (May 1, 2015)

That's the process I followed in 2012 but apparently they changed it? Ramadan seems to affect the UAE bureaucracy!


----------



## newguyintown (Mar 15, 2012)

For getting visa stamped on the passport, EID is not required. Copy of application for EID should suffice. Application for EID can be done online at https://eform.emiratesid.ae/ 

Submit a copy of the application along with other documents for the visa and that should be it.

For EID, submit the application online and then go to a centre for the biometrics and that's it. You could even try renewing your old EID with the renewal option. All e-services are located at E-Services - Services - Emirates Identity Authority


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

newguyintown said:


> For getting visa stamped on the passport, EID is not required. Copy of application for EID should suffice. Application for EID can be done online at https://eform.emiratesid.ae/ Submit a copy of the application along with other documents for the visa and that should be it. For EID, submit the application online and then go to a centre for the biometrics and that's it. You could even try renewing your old EID with the renewal option. All e-services are located at E-Services - Services - Emirates Identity Authority


I don't think you can renew an EID if you have a new sponsor, but I can't see why the biometrics wouldn't be on file. Even if OP's PRO won't help him to apply, he should be able to give him guidance as to how to apply, etc.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

BedouGirl said:


> I don't think you can renew an EID if you have a new sponsor, but I can't see why the biometrics wouldn't be on file. Even if OP's PRO won't help him to apply, he should be able to give him guidance as to how to apply, etc.


I didnt have to pay a visit to the center for a new sponsor. But I guess every process here is personalized so....


----------



## LordMarks (May 1, 2015)

Just to keep everyone updates, thanks to your advice I went to Rashidiya (close to Mirdif). The process was done in less than 15 minutes (I went 8:00 AM).

Thanks once again people!


----------

